# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > آموزش: توابع بازگشتی

## MSN_Issue

*سلام دوستان ... 
من چندتا نمونه سوال بازگشتی مناسب (در حد ب م م - ک م م) اما غیر کلیشه ای می خواستم ، البته اگه راه حلش هم بود که دیگه چه بهتر ... 
*

----------


## mortezamsp

این یه نمونه سوال acm :
alphacode
فرض کن برای هر حرف الفبا یه عدد اختصاص دادیم.مثلا a=1 , b=2 , ... ,z=26  حالا اگه یه رشته شامل یکسری از این اعداد به ما بدن مثل "111111"  اون رو به چند شکل میشه ترجمه کرد؟
این سوال به شکل بازگشتی حل میشه.یجوری شبیه فیبوناتچی.البته اگه بصورت داینامیک بنویسی که بهتر میشه.


الگوریتم پیمایش گراف و کشف دور در گراف هم بازگشتی هستن.
الگوریتم floyd هم بازگشتیه.

مساله خیلی زیاده.

----------

